# Phalaenopsis gigantea



## bigleaf (Nov 17, 2015)

Phalaenopsis gigantea

These are flowering twice a year because they are larger plants.












Closeup


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2015)

Om..., all these beautiful blooms, and the lot of spikes :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you Jean.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2015)

Love gigantea and your plants are so special and so
pristine.


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 17, 2015)

abax said:


> Love gigantea and your plants are so special and so
> pristine.




Thank you


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 17, 2015)

What a beautiful show! You do have a wonderful collection.


----------



## Stone (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow. Just fantastic!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Beautiful sight! 
The first picture is so good!!! Thanks!


----------



## gego (Nov 17, 2015)

Beautiful,,,, where can we buy seedling size of this? I want one or two.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 17, 2015)

So gorgeous! One of these would look so awesome hanging in our front window....there just happen to be two ceiling hooks there too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2015)

Gorgeous! I like this one.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 18, 2015)

Great growing!


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 18, 2015)

I always enjoy your posts about your giganteas. You are the Phal. gigantea master! Gorgeous plants!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you all. 
Dot - These are two plants. I have couple more in buds. When weather is cooler I can keep the shade cloth inside open. My orchids are get more light now compared to summer.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 18, 2015)

bigleaf, how warm do you keep your giganteas? I can't manage warmer temperatures than 20/21C / 68-70f during the day and 18C / 64f during the night this time of year. Do you think this may be too cold and could have contributed to my gigantea letting its flower spike dry up?


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm blessed with a greenhouse and here in South (Texas) we get plenty of sunlight. Greenhouse is kept 65F night and 78F day this time of the year. Humidity is 70 (day) to 100 (Night). You may need to look at your humidity at night Ideally I like to keep these at minimum of 70F at night but that would be too costly on heating. With low humidity and cooler temperature. Make sure media isn't wet otherwise you could have a cooling effect Hearing mat is good for growing indoor in the winter. Keep the root system warm.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 23, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> I'm blessed with a greenhouse and here in South (Texas) we get plenty of sunlight. Greenhouse is kept 65F night and 78F day this time of the year. Humidity is 70 (day) to 100 (Night). You may need to look at your humidity at night Ideally I like to keep these at minimum of 70F at night but that would be too costly on heating. With low humidity and cooler temperature. Make sure media isn't wet otherwise you could have a cooling effect Hearing mat is good for growing indoor in the winter. Keep the root system warm.



I only saw your post just now. Thank you for the tips.


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2015)

Those are really spectacular. Congratulations!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you

Photo update from this morning


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2015)

Still two plants? I didn't realize the patterns could be so similar.


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 23, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Still two plants? I didn't realize the patterns could be so similar.



Yes, two different plants. They are siblings so maybe that's where you see similar pattern.


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2015)

Can anyone talk you into selling one of the big ones???


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 24, 2015)

Just WOW! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you all



abax said:


> Can anyone talk you into selling one of the big ones???




Most likely not. These are like family. I have grown these for more than 10 years. Besides I have plenty of hanging space.


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2015)

Hoarder! ;>)


----------



## Wendy (Nov 28, 2015)

abax said:


> Hoarder! ;>)



Angela stop that....you almost made me choke. LOL! :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Too funny!


----------



## abax (Nov 28, 2015)

Now Wendy, I was only being truthful. Mr. Lin gets attached to certain plants (as we all do) and you can't
pry them out of his hands for any price. I'll show you...

Mr. Lin, I'll pay you $1,000.00 for one of those sibs +
the cost of Fed Ex two day delivery.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 29, 2015)

abax said:


> Now Wendy, I was only being truthful. Mr. Lin gets attached to certain plants (as we all do) and you can't
> pry them out of his hands for any price. I'll show you...
> 
> Mr. Lin, I'll pay you $1,000.00 for one of those sibs +
> the cost of Fed Ex two day delivery.



You go girl!!! :clap::clap::clap:

I know what you mean about getting attached to a plant....my only orchid when we moved here was my Pleuro grobyi. I always said if I could only have one that would be it and it was never for sale when I got rid of the rest. Love that little plant!


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2015)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is a sneak peek of the next plant coming into bloom soon

This could be my favorite.


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2015)

That one looks as though it's going to be very dark. Definitely a sweetie.


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2015)

Love the leaves on these...beautiful plants.


----------



## Clark (Dec 3, 2015)

Give them zip codes.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2015)

Working on getting these Phal gigantea more light. The new setup (placing a few of these mounted Phal gigantea in the middle of greenhouse) has these plants facing west. I want to take this plant to judging this weekend. So I am hanging this plant to face south. We are getting very nice weather this week so more than half of the buds have opened thus far. This plant doesn't have the largest flower but color is awesome.


----------



## abax (Dec 10, 2015)

If that's not a winner, the judging is rigged! The leaves
are pristine and I don't know how you do that.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 11, 2015)

abax said:


> If that's not a winner, the judging is rigged! The leaves
> are pristine and I don't know how you do that.



I agree. These are the best gigantea's I have ever seen.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 11, 2015)

Hoping you have a tall car/van; or are you using a pickup truck?


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2015)

So much beauty! The leaves alone are breathtaking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2015)

What a fantastic greenhouse!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2015)

Outstanding job!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Last minute decision to skip judging because I felt the plant wasn't ready. More than half of the flowers are not fully opened on Saturday. 

If I was going. I probably would lay this plant flat in a long box. Flowers will be rested on fibers. Phal gigantea looses its pollen quickly. But it's okay because once the plant is shown. Then the flowers can wilt the next day and I wouldn't care. That said. I get to enjoy the flowers longer when the plant is not disturbed from transporting to judging center. 

Here are a few more pictures taken couple days ago. 












Not easy to get good pictures without supplemental lighting. Flowers are facing downward and no sunlight when I took these pictures with my phone.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 15, 2015)

That's beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, I don't have the 'judging problem', but to me they are Beautiful !!!! And excellently grown plants!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't see how one could improve on that flower!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't see how one could improve on that flower!



Add a pouch


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 16, 2015)

Phalaenopsis gigantea 'Pylo's Candy'

Sun is out. I like this picture better


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2015)

Much brighter red.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2015)

Pylo is one lucky dawg...


----------

